# 19.2lb Indonesian Baby :O



## Ivy (Jun 3, 2013)

Has anyone heard about this? He was born to a diabetic mother.:-|

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...donesian-woman-gives-birth-to-19-lb-baby.html


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 3, 2013)

At least there's only one!  In the last week a Scottish woman had her third set of twins, and a Czech woman had quintuplets.  Hope all the mums are doing well.


----------



## ypauly (Jun 3, 2013)

19.2 when refering to ponds seems wrong, I can put up with 19.2 kilos but it's pounds and ounces.




/confused face


----------

